# Non-Piranha POTM June



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Leopard gecko
Chinese water dragon
Sweet lips and Long nose butteryfly
Freshwater Crab
African Lungfish - _Protopterus annectens_ & Wasabi
Gold Clown Knifefish
Black Roughneck Monitor - _Varanus rudicollis_
Midas Cichlid
Severum Cichlid


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

good luck everybody


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

that midas is


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet water dragon

i wonder why


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam thats a sweet water dragon
> 
> i wonder why


 Cuz its yours.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam thats a sweet water dragon
> 
> i wonder why


 because of nightclub style lighting


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome pic and that midas is stunning.
dixon


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

good pics ppl


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife (Mar 29, 2004)

i tried fiddler crabs in with red bellies once aswell....
they lasted a few days before getting there eyes chewed off!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > dam thats a sweet water dragon
> ...










i know u love my capture the sun 160w flood lamp


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that was tough!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

They were all good, especially the midas. I had to vote for the geckos though just because someone put one of those caves to good use.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Midas Got My vote.
Crisp, Clear and a Nice Overall Looking Fish!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

severums are freakn awesome


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Midas Got My vote.
> Crisp, Clear and a Nice Overall Looking Fish!










i agree there.............


----------

